# Advice Needed Quickly: Hyatt Pinon Pointe Direct Buy vs. Resale



## ackerdl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My wife and I attended the 90 minute presentation at Hyatt Piñon Pointe last 
Thursday and were very favorably impressed with the location, system and people - so favorably impressed that we decided to sign a contract and then think about it during the 7-day cooling off period (thru this coming Thursday - 3 days from now.

The purchase was a 2BR lock off with 1880 annual system points (gold) 
transferable as 77,000 annual Hyatt hotel points for $28,500 less $1,795 
developers' credit for a complimentary first return within the next year with 
the new purchase period starting this time next year.  One other thing that was part of the deal is that they said they are not normally selling single weeks now and that they are making that exception for us because they have some limited inventory available (not sure whether to believe that).  

We have never been timeshare owners although we have been longtime lookers and have looked at Marriott, Starwood and Wyndham in the past.  In comparison, we are quite favorably impressed with our early Hyatt experience (we are still staying at the resort and leave on Wednesday - 2 days from now).  I want to spend the next 48 hours collecting my information and making the decision on whether or not to rescind the contract.

My early thoughts:  

1) This board coaches strongly to go the way of Resales, and it seems I could save significant $s on the initial purchase price by doing so.

2)  I am thinking (please confirm) that if I rescind I will lose the ability to 
transfer and use the 77,000 hotel points annually, which was an attractive 
feature, but I'm not sure it's a feature worth a $10,000+ premium.  If I 
rescind, is this the only thing I lose, or is there more?

3)  I am less sure in the case of owning a resale about what my status would be with depositing with Interval - would I need to purchase an annual Interval membership to do so, and would I lose any other level of service or advantage vs. being a full Hyatt direct purchase owner?

4) Does anyone have a favorable experience in going back after contract signing and having an honest but direct face to face conversation at the sales location by threatening to rescind and asking for (and getting) significantly more to close the gap in the form of reduced purchase price and / or significantly more 1-time hotel points and / or additional significant benefits?  I want to try to place a fair value on what the gap actually is and then negotiate from there.

5) I am assuming that Hyatt (like other sellers) has right of first refusal on 
resales, making it tough to buy a low-ball unit.  If that is the case, what is a 
fair range of prices for me to purchase 1880 or even 2000 points or more via 
resale?- $962 on this 2BR.  Which other Hyatt locations have low maintenance fees for resale?  Which ones have the lowest resale purchase cost per point?

6) Where and from whom would you purchase a Hyatt resale?

7) Piñon Pointe also interested us because of its low maintenance fees ($962 for 2BR).  If we bought resale would anyone coach us to buy anywhere else in Hyatt, due either to maintenance fees or purchase price to get the points we want?

Will gladly accept any and all advice from the experienced members of this 
board.  Some demographics and goals:  My wife and I are both 48 and our daughter is 12.  We will likely work for another 10 years but would like to use this and maybe future timeshares for 20 years plus.  We do not own or plan to own a vacation home.  There are many locations within the small Hyatt system where we have not traveled that should keep us busy for several years.  We also are attracted by the ability of using Interval to trade to many more places at what seems like good leverage and value, and the Hyatt Hotel points (especially internationally) seem attractive but maybe not necessary if we have to pay a huge premium for them.

Advice on how to get what we want for less $s ?  Thanks!

Dave and family


----------



## presley (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm not familiar with Hyatt system, but here is a link to some resales like what you just bought.  http://judikoz.com/Search.aspx  Enter Hyatt in the resort box and click search.  
Since I don't know they system, you might want to give one of those resale agents and call and tell them what you have and ask what you would lose by purchasing resale.  If you can't covert to hotel points, do the math on if that is really worth it.  I know in HGVC, it is a significant loss when we convert our timeshare points to hotel points.  Sometimes a whole week in a timeshare = 2 nights in a hotel.

ETA: There's a pinon point, 1880 points listed for $7900.


----------



## LannyPC (Aug 18, 2014)

ackerdl said:


> 2)  I am thinking (please confirm) that if I rescind I will lose the ability to
> transfer and use the 77,000 hotel points annually, which was an attractive
> feature, but I'm not sure it's a feature worth a $10,000+ premium.



Very rarely is it worth it to buy retail for the perks.  Whatever perks they offer you by choosing retail over resale do not compensate for the high price difference.

The advice usually given here in situations like this is to rescind and then take whatever time you need to research and contemplate such a purchase.  The opportunity to buy, should you feel the need to, will still be there months down the road.  The opportunity to rescind expires permanently this week.

BTW, many people have come on these boards with buyers' remorse.  I have yet to see anyone come on these boards with "rescinders' remorse".


----------



## DanM (Aug 18, 2014)

Rescind until you get all your answers. Just for comparison here are completed sold Hyatt Pinion Pointe auctions from eBay. There is no way the resort will make you a deal like these:
Hyatt Pinon Pointe - Sedona, AZ - Aug 29-Sept 5 - Labor Day 2014! - 2 Bedrooms
$420.00
1 bid
Free shipping
View similar active items
Sell one like this

Aug-07 11:09
HYATT PINON POINTE GOLF POINTS SEDONA ARIZONA TIMESHARESOLD
HYATT PINON POINTE GOLF POINTS SEDONA ARIZONA TIMESHARE
1300 Hyatt Points - 2br/2ba L/O - No Reserve!!!
$515.00
14 bids
View similar active items
Sell one like this

Aug-05 22:00
1300 HYATT POINTS Sedona ARIZONA National Park PINON POINTE Timeshare DEEDSOLD
1300 HYATT POINTS Sedona ARIZONA National Park PINON POINTE Timeshare DEED
Visa/AMEX/MC/Discover/PayPal - 1300 Hyatt Points!!!
$1,185.00
6 bids
View similar active items
Sell one like this

Jul-26 20:10
Hyatt Pinon Pointe Residence Club Condo (July 27- Aug 3) Sedona - Last Day BONUS12 PhotosSOLD
Hyatt Pinon Pointe Residence Club Condo (July 27- Aug 3) Sedona - Last Day BONUS
$799.00
Buy It Now
Free shipping
View similar active items
Sell one like this
Jul-23 19:32


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 18, 2014)

ackerdl said:


> ....
> 
> My early thoughts:
> 
> ...



Keep reading this sentence you wrote and then get that rescission in the mail.

Get all your questions answered after you do that.

If the deal still looks good to you then, contact them and you'll get the same or better terms.

One more question, what are you waiting for, rescind now?


----------



## ackerdl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Thanks for the help thus far*

Thank you everyone for the good and quick thoughts --- in addition, can anyone confirm that the access to being able to convert my week to hotel points is the only thing I would lose?  Or are there other perks and nuances of the system that I will miss out on if I am a resale owner rather than a direct owner?


----------



## SmithOp (Aug 18, 2014)

I wouldn't believe any of the BS about multiple weeks or limited inventory.  I took the meeting with Travis last year and by the end he was offering me a deedback for $7k.

I stayed in a 2br last Dec on a bonus Interval week, $215.  This year its gone up to $349, Dec weeks just got deposited.  We like visiting in Dec so I will just pay cash instead of owning.  This year we are going to try the Summit, love Sedona, enjoy your stay!

Here is a recent discussion on Hyatt that may provide more details on the system.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=213679

and KALs web site

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVC.htm


----------



## csxjohn (Aug 18, 2014)

ackerdl said:


> Thank you everyone for the good and quick thoughts --- in addition, can anyone confirm that the access to being able to convert my week to hotel points is the only thing I would lose?  Or are there other perks and nuances of the system that I will miss out on if I am a resale owner rather than a direct owner?



Without trying to be a pest, you can get all those questions answered after you rescind.  The clock is ticking!  You have plenty of time to buy a unit, only hours to rescind one.


----------



## theo (Aug 18, 2014)

*Yessa!*



LannyPC said:


> The opportunity to buy, should you feel the need to, will still be there months down the road.  The opportunity to rescind expires permanently this week.



Well said and absolutely correct. Rescind *now*.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 18, 2014)

GO TO A POST OFFICE and mail your Certified Letter to *RESCIND today!*

The $28,000. timeshare verses the $420 timeshare at the same resort? I just want you to understand BOTH of these units have been slept in by many other people before you. 

*What is so special*, you knowingly decided to spend the EXTRA $27,580 for _a USED timeshare_ because some commissioned sales person said it was a bargain or a deal or a once in a lifetime buy?


----------



## ackerdl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Convinced*

You've convinced me, everyone ---- thanks!

Will rescind immediately, and am now directing my attention on how to best own resale within the Hyatt system.  Am interested in at least 1880 points (preferably more), a low maintenance fee (which Pinon Pointe seems to have) and a low / competitive buy in for the sale price.  I think much of the advice given above (thanks!) will point me in the right direction.

Any other thoughts not already mentioned in getting the best resale as described?  I already have a message into the person who has the unit #232 for sale as mentioned by an individual above.

Dave


----------



## Patri (Aug 18, 2014)

ackerdl said:


> One other thing that was part of the deal is that they said they are not normally selling single weeks now and that they are making that exception for us because they have some limited inventory available



Another one saved. 
Don't know Hyatt, but consider the source of that statement above.:hysterical:

This is how we feel that you found Tug in time.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 18, 2014)

Independent of your Timeshare Research




> 2) I am thinking (please confirm) that if I rescind I will lose the ability to transfer and use the 77,000 hotel points annually, which was an attractive feature,


 
 Determine what you can get for 77000 hotel points - flyertalk.com 

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/hyatt-gold-passport-418/

 I doubt that it will pencil out if you just use your maintenance fee cost, over just paying cash. Add in amortization of the purchase price resale or retail, and you will be guaranteed to be better off paying cash for hotel stays


----------



## bdh (Aug 18, 2014)

DanM said:


> Rescind until you get all your answers. Just for comparison here are completed sold Hyatt Pinion Pointe auctions from eBay. There is no way the resort will make you a deal like these:
> 
> Hyatt Pinon Pointe - Sedona, AZ - Aug 29-Sept 5 - Labor Day 2014! - 2 Bedrooms
> $420.00
> ...



Not suggesting that resale isn't a more economical way to purchase, but a 1300 pt Hyatt week is one that nobody really wants one - the point value is so low that it extremely limits what weeks you can exchange for via an internal HRC trade.

ackerdl is on the right track with pursuing a higher point week - due to the small dollar cost difference between an 1880, 2000 and 2200 pt week on a resale, the 2200 pt week is the better scenario long term (the MF cost is only slightly less on a 1300 as it is on a 2200 pt week - and the 2200 pt week offers so much more in exchange options).


----------



## lizap (Aug 18, 2014)

You might try posting your questions under the 'all other timeshare systems' section.  Most Hyatt owners visit this section... but definitely buy resale and as many points as you can afford


----------



## Robert D (Aug 18, 2014)

lizap said:


> You might try posting your questions under the 'all other timeshare systems' section.  Most Hyatt owners visit this section... but definitely buy resale and as many points as you can afford



There are Hyatt experts on that forum who can tell you what you should be paying for an 1,880 pt. contract.  The value of Hyatt timeshares is largely based on the number of points that you get each year.  It's worth a lot more than $500 but no where near $28,500 and probably well less than $10K on the resale market.  I think the one time hotel points award is not worth a lot since you can get a lot of points from credit card bonuses.


----------

